# info on Browning 500-A



## odessa (Mar 28, 2006)

I am looking for information on a Browning 500-A (not the A-500) 12 gauge with gold triger, a nMC or R switch. nice eching on both sides. I bought this gun about 8 years ago and I am looking to sell it. But know nothing about them. Any info would be good.I have looked at a lot of web site but have yet to find one that talks about this gun.

Were there very many made?
How many years?
Did people like them? 
price?
can and were can you get different barrels?

thanks


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Brwoning did not make them for very long, so parts for them may be hard to find, they were the gun produced after the auto-5, and before the browning gold. I know someone who has one and they love it.


----------

